# [solved]about cryptsetup benchmark

## yaclo

Hi,

EDIT: i figured out  :Very Happy:  solved...

when i run the cryptsetup-benchmark PBKDF2-ripemd160 and PBKDF2-whirlpool both are not supported 

how i can add support for those 

thanks

```
~ # cryptsetup -v --debug benchmark

# cryptsetup 1.7.0 processing "cryptsetup -v --debug benchmark"

# Running command benchmark.

# Installing SIGINT/SIGTERM handler.

# Unblocking interruption on signal.

# Tests are approximate using memory only (no storage IO).

# Crypto backend (gcrypt 1.6.4) initialized in cryptsetup library version 1.7.0.

# Detected kernel Linux 4.2.5-gentoo x86_64.

# KDF pbkdf2, hash sha1: 658653 iterations per second (256-bits key).

PBKDF2-sha1       658653 iterations per second for 256-bit key

# KDF pbkdf2, hash sha256: 896218 iterations per second (256-bits key).

PBKDF2-sha256     896218 iterations per second for 256-bit key

# KDF pbkdf2, hash sha512: 692586 iterations per second (256-bits key).

PBKDF2-sha512     692586 iterations per second for 256-bit key

PBKDF2-ripemd160     N/A

PBKDF2-whirlpool     N/A

#  Algorithm | Key |  Encryption |  Decryption

     aes-cbc   128b   741,2 MiB/s  3133,6 MiB/s

 serpent-cbc   128b    92,9 MiB/s   614,3 MiB/s

 twofish-cbc   128b   203,9 MiB/s   391,2 MiB/s

     aes-cbc   256b   528,0 MiB/s  2355,0 MiB/s

 serpent-cbc   256b    97,8 MiB/s   633,0 MiB/s

 twofish-cbc   256b   209,2 MiB/s   402,2 MiB/s

     aes-xts   256b  2711,3 MiB/s  2726,1 MiB/s

 serpent-xts   256b   631,0 MiB/s   612,3 MiB/s

 twofish-xts   256b   389,2 MiB/s   399,0 MiB/s

     aes-xts   512b  2093,0 MiB/s  2084,6 MiB/s

 serpent-xts   512b   635,8 MiB/s   615,5 MiB/s

 twofish-xts   512b   390,1 MiB/s   398,1 MiB/s

Command successful.

```

----------

## frostschutz

It depends on the backend you're using (gcrypt, kernel, nettle, openssl), particularly the kernel one only supports whatever you've enabled in your kernel... and nettle doesn't do whirlpool.

----------

